
Show HN: Be notified on new open source releases - scopsy
https://releasly.co
======
lozzo
please correct this typo: "Releasly is a tool for open source lovers like our-
self."

... like ourselves.

Good luck, but (in my opinion) even the most dynamic open sources don't change
rapidly enough to justify your tool.

